# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  BE2580 systems - new activation for Martech Clip

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.0 - BE2580 systems - new activation for Clip*  *BE2580 systems - new activation for Martech Clip* 
This time we present *new activation* for unlocking IDIS - *BE2580 navigation systems.* 
Using activation you can: *- calculate original navigation and radio codes(ICS-NAVI/RADIO) from serial number (Alfa Romeo, Lancia)
(one calculation of two codes per day)
- change the code in flash to any of the list of available codes (Alfa Romeo, Lancia, Porsche)
(versions based on 2 x 29F400 or 2 x 29F800)
- activation is payable and works only on Martech Clip
(there is discount for Full Pack users)
- access to the BE2580 section with technical support for these devices*  *Latest Update :*   *- Alfa Romeo, BE2569, IDIS, 5WK78100, 29F400 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2569, IDIS, 5WK78104, 29F400 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78100, 29F400 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78101, 29F400 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78106, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78200, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78201, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78203, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78206, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78207, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78221, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78226, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78240, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78246, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Lancia, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78214, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Lancia, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78215, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Lancia, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78119, 29F400 by Becker / Siemens 
- Porsche, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78003, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens* 
WARNING: From now, no more limits for calculators over sn under RCD Tools
(the only one limit is under BE2580 activation). * 
Martech Team.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

